# Roy Mauled by Tiger!



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2003)

"Tiger Mauls Magician Roy Horn in Las Vegas Show"

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...762&e=1&u=/nm/20031004/en_nm/life_magician_dc



> Famed Las Vegas magician Roy Horn of the "Siegfried and Roy" duo remained in critical but stable condition on Saturday after being mauled by a white tiger during a performance on his 59th birthday, his spokesman said.



If I've said it once, I've said it a thousand times: If you play with the sword, someday you're gonna get cut.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2003)

Sigfried and Roy always knew the risk with working with these magnificent animals. They'll probably come out with a press release talking about it and how much they loved what they were doing dispite the risks. 


> "The last place Roy would place blame would be with the animal," said Bernie Yuman, manager for "Siegfried and Roy." /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What saddens me is the thought of what could happen to Montecore, the tiger involved in the attack.  If Roy dies then the animal may be put to sleep.  And to me that's not right.
> ...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 4, 2003)

Imagine that crowd of thousands never really purging that image from their head.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *Sigfried and Roy always knew the risk with working with these magnificent animals. They'll probably come out with a press release talking about it and how much they loved what they were doing dispite the risks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2003)

Hopefully if something must be done they'll put the animal in a zoo or something. Putting it to sleep doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 4, 2003)

The News tonight stated that Roy will recover and be fine.

NOw what is fine, you will have to go visit the womens self defense forum


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Oct 5, 2003)

Now _this_ guy is an idiot.

New York police remove 400-pound tiger from housing project


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...20031006/ap_on_re_us/tiger_attack_magician_41



> The future of the famed Siegfried & Roy show was in doubt Sunday with illusionist Roy Horn still in critical condition after a tiger mauling. Employees of the show were encouraged to look for other jobs.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2003)

> This from the article : Horn told the tiger to lie down. When it refused, Horn tapped the cat on the nose with a microphone to get its attention. The animal grabbed at Horn's arm, causing the entertainer to stumble.



You know, I was thinking that if someone smacked my nose with a microphone I'd probably grab him as well. 
Sad that a lot of folks will be out of work.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *You know, I was thinking that if someone smacked my nose with a microphone I'd probably grab him as well.
> Sad that a lot of folks will be out of work. *



I'd imagine that working with big cats is like working with dogs, its a mixture of love and dicipline. You have to show them you care and will provide for them, but you have to also let them know that you are always the "alpha of the pack".  I know cats are not pack animals, but the idea of dominance is still there.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 6, 2003)

> I'd imagine that working with big cats is like working with dogs, its a mixture of love and dicipline. You have to show them you care and will provide for them, but you have to also let them know that you are always the "alpha of the pack". I know cats are not pack animals, but the idea of dominance is still there


 Yep, right up until the cat says "O.K.  my turn to play leader for a while."


----------



## OULobo (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Yep, right up until the cat says "O.K.  my turn to play leader for a while." *



That's when you throw a steak one way and run the other.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2003)

It looks like they are indeed closing teh show.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Oct 6, 2003)

I have to wonder than in a crowd of a couple hundred, there had to be two or three people who thought it was part of the show. I can see them sitting there, clapping lightly, commenting to their neighbor on how realistic it was.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2003)

I had no idea how profitable the show was:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/fc?cid=34&tmpl=fc&in=Entertainment&cat=Siegfried_and_Roy



> With the "Siegfried and Roy" show closed indefinitely, company executives will try to find a profitable replacement fast, but it won't be easy. The duo put on what was arguably the most successful show in Las Vegas history, said John Mulkey, a Bear Stearns gambling analyst.



They're wondering how Wall Street will react--this was a big draw ("tens of millions of dollars").


----------



## Shodan (Oct 9, 2003)

What I find interesting is that the show has been in business for quite a number of years and still (not to my knowledge anyway) there is no barrier between the big cats and the audience.  Seems like the tigers could just as easily attack someone in the crowd.

  Just heard that now it is thought that the tiger was trying to protect Roy.........after Roy fell, they think the tiger might have thought he was hurt and dragged him away to protect him........as they would their own cub  (who has extra skin around the neck to protect it- unlike Roy)..........interesting.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm sorry but I don't buy that for a minnit. Initial reports said that Roy bopped the tigger on the nose first THEN said kitty grabbed his arm causing him to fall and the cat jumped down and grabbed his neck and dragged his butt off the stage.
Oh the cats are our friends and are trying to help us. 
Anyone, I mean anyone who's ever OWNED a cat knows the fierce independent nature of the animals and know that they'll just sit and watch us fall on our faces and proably be laughing their heads off on the inside. 
I had a cat that was on my kitchen counter once and he knocked off (on purpose) a glass, the counter had a bit of a overhang and as I was cleaning the broken glass pieces up I stood and bonked my head on the edge of the counter. After many swear words I got back up and looked at the cat who simply looked back at me, head cocked to one side as if to say "are you really that freaking stupid?"  :rofl: 
Did he try to help me by going.. "woah, watch your head there ole' buddy!" ... yeah right.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2003)

Tiger my Friend

I am not sure what happened as I was not there.

Here is a report


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 10, 2003)

wow.....


----------



## Shodan (Oct 10, 2003)

Okay- that frightens me!!!! 

  Oops!!  Sorry........is that you?!!!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2003)

Wow, that shocked me back awake.

Yowza!


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2003)

I taped the Larry King interview with Siegfried from yesterday or the day before.

The Tiger almost certainly tried to pick up Roy like a cub and drag Roy to safety After Roy fell down.  

Roy smacked the Tiger on the nose After the Tiger bore down on him apparently. It seems like it was a common "hint" that the animal should stop and was "nothing" to the Tiger, certainly not enough to make it mad.  Just to get his attention, like snapping your fingers to get your kids attention perhaps.

And I have only seen Larry King a few times but man, he seems very stupid and insensitive and self-absorbed to me.  And you'd think he'd know better than to make faces when he might be caught on camera too... but there may be medical reasons for that.  I digress.

I wish I'd seen Seigfried and Roy once before or followed them more closely until now.  I'm pretty guilty of judging them harshly from a very great distance.  I CNN.com says tonight that Roy has a 95% chance of Survival.
http://www.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/10/10/siegfried.roy.mauling.reut/index.html

"Doctors give injured Las Vegas animal trainer and illusionist Roy Horn a 95 percent or better chance of surviving last week's tiger mauling, former boss and casino entrepreneur Steve Wynn said Friday."


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 12, 2003)

http://entertainment.msn.com/news/article.aspx?news=137129

According to wildlife experts grabbing a guy by the neck is how Tigers (and most big cats) kill.  Read on.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 12, 2003)

After over 40 years and well over 5000 shows and their work with conservation all over the World, I'm thinking Roy and maybe even Siegfried know more than the experts who claim that Roy was *just lucky* that the 600lb Tiger didn't kill him.

Give me a break.  These guys raised Montecore didn't they?  And don't Tigers bite and shake their prey when they are killing them?  

I think it is more likely that, as Siegfried said, Montecore thought Roy was more of a Tiger and when Roy fell over Montecore grabbed him and pulled him to safety.

But maybe not.  Maybe he just couldn't kill Roy.  He is such a big strapping Hulk of a man.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2003)

And, I love the dancing Hobbes avatar.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *After over 40 years and well over 5000 shows and their work with conservation all over the World, I'm thinking Roy and maybe even Siegfried know more than the experts who claim that Roy was just lucky that the 600lb Tiger didn't kill him.
> 
> Give me a break.  These guys raised Montecore didn't they?  And don't Tigers bite and shake their prey when they are killing them?
> ...



Tigers, like all big cats, kill by biting and collapsing the wind pipe and sufficating their pray. There is virtually no real shaking going on. Its actually quite a calm method. I agree that it is hard to believe that the animal that they raised and have worked safely with for so long would turn on them so quickly, but they say it takes about 20 generations to breed into captivity and I don't think they are there yet with tigers. They just can't resist instinct all the time. Kind of like the fable of the frog and the scorpion.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Tigers, like all big cats, kill by biting and collapsing the wind pipe and sufficating their pray. There is virtually no real shaking going on. Its actually quite a calm method. I agree that it is hard to believe that the animal that they raised and have worked safely with for so long would turn on them so quickly, but they say it takes about 20 generations to breed into captivity and I don't think they are there yet with tigers. They just can't resist instinct all the time. Kind of like the fable of the frog and the scorpion. *



Very cool. Thank you. I didn't know that, but I still think Siegfried and Roy might know a lot based on all the work they've done with howevermany various Tigers etc they have worked with.

I really don't know.  Thanks for the extra clue.
:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2003)

I saw another interview with Steve Wynn last night Monday Oct 13, 2003 and he said that Montecore was certainly not trying to kill Roy.

He said that Roy's only neck injury was 2 puncture wounds from Montecore's fangs where Montecore bit him to pick him up.

He said that if Montecore wanted to kill Roy, he could have easily taken a bigger/real bite and snapped his neck. 

He said that tiger can exert something like 1600 pound of pressure per square inch when biting.

I am posting here because I can't find such a transcript online.  Anyone, please post or send me a link if you find this interview online.  Thanks.

Hmmm, it looks like this is mostly what I saw but I just saw it last night.  This also looks like a good resource for articles on this incident.
http://www.msnbc.com/local/knsd/A1824130.asp?cp1=1

I may have said it earlier but I knew almost nothing about these guys before this incident but I hope everything turns out well.

This looks most like the interview I saw, it mentions the tape and the puncture wounds. It was from Saturday Oct 11 apparently.
http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2003/Oct-11-Sat-2003/news/22349200.html


----------



## Shodan (Oct 15, 2003)

I just read a news item that said that Roy has had 4 operations, has had to be revived twice and is paralyzed on his left side.........anyone else heard any more?  I thought he was getting better but these injuries mentioned here are more extensive than what I've heard anywhere else.  Makes me wonder more on the future of their show.  The paralysis could be temporary I guess- but the article didn't say.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds like it'll be slow going for him to recover.


----------



## someguy (Oct 23, 2003)

If the tiger tried to kill he would be dead.  Simple as that think about it.  The tiger would probably simply take a bigger bite and it be over not drag him along.  The tiger also returned to its cage did it not.  WOuld a raging tiger go willingly into its cage?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

We have a tiger preserve near us (Clay City, IN) with over 100 tigers that people tried to keep as pets etc. that are now being raised there. My wife and kids have been there but I haven't yet (I was working that day).


----------

